# DecoStudio - Disappointed



## rodsps (Mar 12, 2008)

Well I have had Wilcom DecoStudio for a couple weeks now and I am sorry to say very disappointed.
I have only tried a couple of designs primary text, which isn't that what we do the most of ???
I can't get a usuable file, stitches every direction, what a mess.
I have watched every training video they have out and noticed nothing really address modifying text.
The program has alot of neat functions but the stitch engine is lousy. 
I had alot of hopes for this being Wilcom but I think they just rushed getting this product to market. 
I still have DraWings, even the new version and I can take the same graphic and at least work with it alittle to get something to use. I have done about 90% of my digitizing with it and many times small text.

If anyone has the Deco and has had better luck, I sure would like to hear something.
Other wise I guess I'am just venting.

I will be talking to Wilcom at the first Trade Show I can get to, and I actually hope they make me look stupid and show me what to do.


----------



## rs (Mar 30, 2008)

Did you take the time to read the chapter on text? I was able to sew out my name at .15 of an inch. I ve read it once and need to read it again. The manual is on the CD and is 508 pages.


----------



## rodsps (Mar 12, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up maybe there is light ahead.
I glanced at the chapter after I read your post and its a long one. Sure wish they would address this in one of the training videos.
The only problem I see is that I have text that was converted to curves from another PC, so the design is actually a graphic. But I am going to play with it.
What I cannot figure out is why they made the stitch engine generate the satins in one direction. 
DraWings does a pretty good job of this, so it can obviously be done.
thanks


----------



## tatterscreek (Feb 28, 2008)

I too have been a DecoStudio user for a couple of months now. The two main problems I have had is the fact there is a default parameter on the width of satin stitches. Anything over 6mm and the program automatically converts it into a split satin which changes the look of the entire design. With monogramming it is especially evident. The other big issue is that it only offers one fill stitch. You better like Tatami, cause that's all you get. I have been told that they are preparing an add-on for additional fill stitches, but at what price? Most basic software comes with more than one fill stitch. I have tried to get information from Wilcom on these shortcomings and haven't heard anything. This was, for me, expensive demo software.


----------



## chino1 (Dec 29, 2006)

tatterscreek said:


> I too have been a DecoStudio user for a couple of months now. The two main problems I have had is the fact there is a default parameter on the width of satin stitches. Anything over 6mm and the program automatically converts it into a split satin which changes the look of the entire design. With monogramming it is especially evident. The other big issue is that it only offers one fill stitch. You better like Tatami, cause that's all you get. I have been told that they are preparing an add-on for additional fill stitches, but at what price? Most basic software comes with more than one fill stitch. I have tried to get information from Wilcom on these shortcomings and haven't heard anything. This was, for me, expensive demo software.


To get rid of the split satin stitch:


Object properties
Fills
Satin
Uncheck use Auto split


----------



## American logoZ (Sep 16, 2009)

rodsps said:


> The only problem I see is that I have text that was converted to curves from another PC, so the design is actually a graphic.


If you have the font, it is very easy to re-create. Or import it into Corel, tag as turning satin, and convert into DS. Then you can convert to fill or leave as satin. In edit mode you can add and change stitch angles.


----------



## scarface1899 (Aug 7, 2008)

We use compucon and tried Deco but Deco is not that user friendly.

I think it is because you get used to something. 

Maybe you can take a course at the seller. That worked for me with compucon, but most stuff I know is self learned.


----------

